# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Roof Tile Replacement

## nixturn

Hi.. My roof is tiled with concrete tiles known as old standards, which are now very brittle to walk on. I've got some cracked tiles which are leaking water into the roof. What i'm wondering is if it is possible to replace tiles from inside the roof, as I don't really want to crack anymore tiles by walking on the roof. 
Anyone had any experience?

----------


## Bloss

> Hi.. My roof is tiled with concrete tiles known as old standards, which are now very brittle to walk on. I've got some cracked tiles which are leaking water into the roof. What i'm wondering is if it is possible to replace tiles from inside the roof, as I don't really want to crack anymore tiles by walking on the roof. 
> Anyone had any experience?

  You can although it is a bit awkward. Basically all you need to do is slide a few the tiles up that are in the row above the one you want to replace - the ones either side that meet in the middle of the one that is broken. The broken tile can be removed and replaced with an undamaged one and slide the other tiles back down. Sometimes in a row fixed with a single nail in the centre of the tile you might need to push up a little to loosen the nail before it will slide up, but that is not all that hard in most cases. 
But you should be able to walk on the tiles if you take care to wear soft shoes - volleys or sneakers - and make sure you watch foot placement. Never two feet on one tile, never on the edges or bottom and always sitting over where the battens are - so about 40-50mm up from the bottom of the tile where it overlaps the one below, not in the centre. Tread evenly and flat - not on toes or heels ie: evenly spread the weight. 
As 'quick and dirty' masonry silicone will work quickly and stop the leaks for quite along time - although that's clearly a temporary solution.

----------


## nixturn

Thanks Bloss

----------


## thomop

Hi there. Best way to replace the tile is to 'crawl' over to the area in question and replace The roof tile from the top of the roof. It is very difficult from inside and you will probably do more damage that way. Just climb on roof where required and stay on the bottoms of the tiles. 
Good luck, 
Phil

----------


## Gooner

I have old (30 years) monier centurion roof tiles and I can tell you that it doesn;t take much to crack the corners on these things no matter how hard you try not to. Apprently these tiles are know for this. I had someone come over to give me a quote on sealing my roof and in the process of walking on the roof to give me a quote he probably cracked another 7 or 8.

----------


## manchild

Caution ,you cant slide up standards.Lift up the two overlapping tiles above ,just enough to that you be able to take damaged tile out .Install new one the same way.Break the wire -yes they still wired -by a quick yank .However above procedure takes a long time to teach new apprentices to get it right .Call a   professional.

----------

